# To mill or turn



## isaaccarlson (Aug 17, 2010)

I cut this cherry yesterday and was thinking of milling it but maybe I could get more if I turned it? I was thinking lots of bowls, goblets, vases, etc... The smaller stuff would get turned inti honey drizzlers, kids cups, shakers, etc...

The milled wood would go for about $6/BF around here. Milling is quicker and cheaper, but I like turning too.

The turnings would bring a bit more I think. Any thoughts?


----------



## isaaccarlson (Aug 17, 2010)

here is a pic....
View attachment 147675


----------



## Longshot (Aug 20, 2010)

Section some of the more 'interesting' pieces for turning; mill the straight grain lengths into board lumber.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Aug 20, 2010)

I have had an add up on craigslist for cherry lumber but nobody has called. It would make BEAUTIFUL lumber. Maybe I'll mill it and use it myself.


----------

